

Can non-yc companies post job openings on hacker news? - capkutay

Can a start-up outside the yc network post job openings? I realize one could just post a link to the job post...but is it frowned upon in the community to do so without being yc-affiliated?
======
pg
We can't let everyone post jobs or they'd swamp the site. But once a month
there's a Who's Hiring thread that anyone can post on.

